# New here, OK to post bikes/frames for sale?



## 831steel (Oct 8, 2017)

I've got a vintage frame or two I'd like to sell, but not super excited about eBay and their greedy ways.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 8, 2017)

Go for it. Read the selling rules in the classified section "Complete Bicycles" and post up.


----------

